# Vic Xmas Case Swap 2011: Tasting Thread



## manticle (15/12/11)

To begin

9: Razz: Bo Pils.

Pours very clear golden into a pint glass. Moussy head, slowly, slowly dissipating.

Aroma of honey and malt, slight corniness.

Carbonation moderate to low. Probably low for style but I don't like super fizzy beer - for me it coats the tongue perfectly.

Flavour - sweet malt, some bread, slight corn, lingering bitterness. Very clean, moderate body, nice lingering malt/bread flavours with a hint of grass, presumably from saaz.

Really good opener to the swap beers and great for the warmer weather. Mine has not been chilled at all so to drink a beer this clean at the temp I'm drinking it is testament to the brewer.

Lovely.

Did you use the Wey floor malted pils for this? I'm getting a hint of fresh sweet young corn which I tasted in my own pils and in another brewer's FM pils. It's quite nice - not a vegetal or canned/creamed corn thing at all.

I've updated the thread in terms of mine being now ready to drink. Carb is where it should be, enjoy it fresh.


----------



## Yob (15/12/11)

8: Sibirg's Galaxy APA

Pours Golden amber with a nice fluffy head, low to medium carb but nice on the pallate.. not a big hop smack in the face but is there backed up by a solid malty backbone, got better IMO as it warmed a little, second glass seemed to have more flavour than the first...

it's beers like this that are learnin my taste buds that there are full bodied beers that arent cloying and was a pleasure to drink..

:super: :super: :super: :super: 

4 head banging bogans out of a mosh pit (5)


----------



## Fents (16/12/11)

Razz - Bo Pils

Sorry mate i got corn / diacetyl.

Foustar - APA

Nice as always mate, good malt depth

# 18 wheat / weizen

apologies i opened this to early, looked it up when drinking it and it said ready in Jan...still not to bad heaps of banana.


----------



## Fourstar (16/12/11)

Fents said:


> Foustar - APA
> 
> Nice as always mate, good malt depth



Cheers bud, thanks for the kudos! :icon_cheers:


----------



## husky (16/12/11)

Foustar - APA

Very nice, has a depth to it that I have not been able to produce myself as yet. Could easily go a session of this brew. Bugger I only have 1.......


Razz - Bo Pils

Nice and smooth, I get hints of corn but do not find it unpleasant at all. Im enjoying the malt profile and the big test, the missus asked if I could brew one! Got to be filtered, may have to invest. As with Fourstars brew, I prefered it as it warmed up to just under room temp.


----------



## [email protected] (17/12/11)

8. siborg - Galaxy Pale Ale

Reasonably clear burnt orange with a slight haze.
Moderate white foamy head that lasts the whole glass.

Great aroma, passion fruit/melon that persisted, some caramel becomes more apparent
as it warms.

More passion fruit/melon on the palate, slightly sweet/ slick malt
i couild go a touch more bitterness, but its pretty well balanced.

Medium body, medium low carb, very drinkable, thanks :chug:


----------



## manticle (17/12/11)

4: Fourstar: apa

Pours hazy deep gold with a fluffy head which slowly dissipates.
Aroma of pine, some fruit, a touch of toffee and the garlic i was just chopping in the kitchen (woops).

Medium/full body, low carb (yay).

First bit of flavour is woody, piney hops, quite richly flavoured from the full body and low carb.

Hit of bitterness which lingers briefly but the piney/woodiness lingers further. Despite being so full bodied, it's not particularly sweet.

Mine is not refrigerated. Nice beer, thankyou.


----------



## bullsneck (17/12/11)

The tags on my bottle say best after 24th Dec but she's good to go now. Had one last night and enjoyed it!
I'm swap #13 by the way


----------



## Fourstar (18/12/11)

*15. Fents - English Pale Ale*

Pours a not so pale deep copper/mahogany red with a mild creamy foam which dissipates quickly.

Toast, dried fruit, somewhat fruitcake like aromas with a bready/pancake sweetness. Hops are mild, somewhat floral.

Creamy on the palate with sweet burnt toffee, nuts and toastiness. malt forward with supporting hop bitterness. Finish is quite clean, berries, grain husk and lingering hops.

Good start to the swap! :icon_cheers:


----------



## razz (18/12/11)

I'm just scratching my head over the contents of my case swaps. I've got 16 bottles (including my own) not 17. I've got a brown glass bottle with no markings at all and another brown glass bottle with black marker on the cap which looks like a B or maybe an 8, I guess that's Siborg's? The two numbers I can't account for are 7 Territory brew and 21 Acasta. Can anybody shed some light on these please?


----------



## Yob (18/12/11)

in the orig thread.. Charst is the B and the other 2 were No Shows... still not heard or sighted either... 

hope they are OK

though that means I have a shed load of the leftover/extra swapsies


----------



## razz (18/12/11)

Thanks yob. Then hopefully the bottle with no number is Siborg's. What did charst put in his?


----------



## manticle (18/12/11)

Black IPA


----------



## razz (18/12/11)

Thanks Andrew. Choices, choices, what shall I drink today?


----------



## [email protected] (18/12/11)

9. Razz-Bo Pils

Pours clear gold, slight haze around 6 - 7 degrees. Nice dense white head
that hangs around.

Interesting beer for me, having had a yarn to a few experienced tasters/judges @ the swap
on off flavours that to my knowledge i have not encountered as yet. Like whether or not i have tasted these flavours before and
if i do taste them now how much of that is power of suggestion. 
So i try to keep an open mind drinking this puppy.

Aroma for me was fresh sweet corn (i love fresh corn, so not unpleasant in anyway) also
got some herbal / fresh cut grass i assume from the hops.

Taste - more sweet corn / soft doughy breadiness. I was also told that 
because i love microwave buttered popcorn i should be able to pick the big D
easy. Well i did get some at first, just as the beer is sliding down my gullet
i got it in a big way, but the more i drank, the fairly prominent bitterness
came through which was cleansing / coating my tongue, some hop flavour there
as well. 

Good level of carbonation for me, id say medium and medium body.

Anyway after a hard day on the turfa and angle grinder this beer is going 
down a treat, quite enjoyable and i would not be unhappy if i had keg of this in the fridge for days like today.
Thank You


----------



## Fourstar (18/12/11)

*9 - Razz Bo Pils*

Sweet malt on the nose, bready, doughy and low diacetyl. Mild hoppy aroma

Moderate creamy mouthfeel and the palate resonates the aroma. Sweet pils malt, diacetyl is moderate and well balanced bitterness w/ a pepperyness in the finish from the hops.

Great beer Razz, dont know where everyone is getting the cooked corn from, all i get is Diacetyl(which is acceptable for the style although might be a fraction high for my interpretation but great nonetheless). Strip that away and the malt seems pretty clean to me. Ive encountered cooked corn/creamed corn in beer before and i dont get it in this.*

Anyway, corn or no corn. Great beer! B) 

* if you doo taste coocked corn, dont let me tell you otherwise. It's what your palate detects and if thats what you taste, well thats what you taste.


----------



## Siborg (19/12/11)

razz said:


> I'm just scratching my head over the contents of my case swaps. I've got 16 bottles (including my own) not 17. I've got a brown glass bottle with no markings at all and another brown glass bottle with black marker on the cap which looks like a B or maybe an 8, I guess that's Siborg's? The two numbers I can't account for are 7 Territory brew and 21 Acasta. Can anybody shed some light on these please?


Mine should have an 8 on it, but it may look like a B with my dodgy handwriting. They are in glass bottles exactly like these ones:


----------



## [email protected] (19/12/11)

Fourstar said:


> *9 - Razz Bo Pils*
> 
> 
> Great beer Razz, dont know where everyone is getting the cooked corn from, all i get is Diacetyl(which is acceptable for the style although might be a fraction high for my interpretation but great nonetheless). Strip that away and the malt seems pretty clean to me. Ive encountered cooked corn/creamed corn in beer before and i dont get it in this.*
> ...



FWIW - When i say i got fresh sweet corn in the aroma / initial taste, i mean fresh , just de husked and UNCOOKED sweet corn. I did not get any cooked vegetable flavours. 

cheers


----------



## razz (19/12/11)

Thanks Si, I know which is yours now and will knock it off tonight. I did have a couple of bottles last night, Charst Black IPA and Husky's APA. Thanks everyone for the comments on the Bo Pils, I did my best to keep the diacetyl low, it sounds like I may have under pitched. I didn't think I did as I used a good amount of slurry in a large starter and also used oxygen in the primary. I did get a rapid start to fermentation and primary was done in 7-8 days including a 3 day D rest. 

Charst Black IPA
I haven't had a black IPA but expected good hop aroma/flavour which this one certainly has. Plenty of gas on opening and I got lots of head/lace right to the end. Plenty of hop flavour up front and a lingering bitter/dry finnish that I put down to the dark grains (?) I got some puckering dryness on my lips for a minute or two after drinking this, I don't think it's astringent. Anyhow I enjoyed it Charst, I also got a fair whack of alcohol after a few minutes which went straight to my head.

Husky's APA.
Looking at the recipe it looks a lot like SN pale ale. It had most things that SN has but it's a bit underwhelming, I did enjoy it but would have liked a touch more bitterness and floral aroma and flavour.I also think there is some ester in the final flavour which may be the fermentation temp, I generally use that yeast at 15-16 and it stays very clean. Carbonation was good with a persistent head. 
A couple of good beers to start off the xmas season for me.


----------



## manticle (19/12/11)

Beer4U said:


> FWIW - When i say i got fresh sweet corn in the aroma / initial taste, i mean fresh , just de husked and UNCOOKED sweet corn. I did not get any cooked vegetable flavours.
> 
> cheers



Same here.


----------



## Wolfy (19/12/11)

For this swap, my reviews will be in the form of short short _pseudo-haiku_.
17 syllables as an approximation of the 17 Japanese _on _, in three phrases of 5, 7 and 5 respectively.

*10. Husky - APA*
Sweet smell, looks cloudy
Expected more from 'C' type Hops
A nice session beer


----------



## husky (19/12/11)

razz said:


> Husky's APA.
> Looking at the recipe it looks a lot like SN pale ale. It had most things that SN has but it's a bit underwhelming, I did enjoy it but would have liked a touch more bitterness and floral aroma and flavour.I also think there is some ester in the final flavour which may be the fermentation temp, I generally use that yeast at 15-16 and it stays very clean. Carbonation was good with a persistent head.
> A couple of good beers to start off the xmas season for me.



Thanks for the comments mate, it is a SNPA attempt, i expected that as a NC it would have a bit more bitterness. Im not much of a dry hop fan so I had a crack at dumping alot of cascade in right at the end, might try a chilled version next time and see if theres much difference in aroma. Fermented at 18 from memory, will try 15 next time.


*16. Manticle - English IPA
*Very nice beer mate, im no expert reviewer but if I had a batch of this sitting in the garage I dont think it would last long. I found it nice and balanced and great aroma.


----------



## manticle (19/12/11)

Cheers Husky.

I'm AFD tonight and probably tomorrow night and heading away for a couple of weeks at the end of the week so I may not be writing reviews (or sampling) much till I get back.

I'll try and review everyone's beer though.


----------



## Wolfy (20/12/11)

*4 - Fourstar - Pale Ale*
Big hoppyness! Chinook.
Mouth puckering bitterness.
The Amarillo.


----------



## Wolfman (20/12/11)

I'm no expert when tasting beer, but this selection of beers is awesome!


----------



## chunckious (20/12/11)

Have you tried Charst's BIPA yet?
The recipe look noice!!!


----------



## manticle (20/12/11)

#10: Husky: APA

Pours fairly clear golden from a 650mL bottle*. Head reasonably moussy, some large bubbles, fades slowly.

Aroma low, some citrus and pine and a touch of sweet malt.

Mouthfeel moderate/full, low carb.

Flavour is mildly fruity, some malty biscuit, light bitterness but some kind of harmony/balance.

I'm drinking it straight out of the shed so any bad faults should stand out like dog's balls. I get none. It's not a huge in your face apa (although sometimes people expect IPA from their apa) - there's no lingering bitterness or massive hop punch but what there is is a very easy drinking, flavourful session ale that's been well made and I think that is massively underrated among craft beer drinkers/beer snobs. I'd sit in the back yard and sink pints and watch someone else mow the lawn. I'd also be happy if I brewed it.

Cheers


*You're sacked. I want my 100 mL.

PS: 2nd AFD went by the wayside. Got sick of saxby sarsparilla.


----------



## Wolfman (20/12/11)

manticle said:


> PS: 2nd AFD went by the wayside. Got sick of saxby sarsparilla.



Hahahahahahaha thought you were going out on a limb!


----------



## Wolfy (20/12/11)

*8. siborg - Galaxy Pale Ale*
Galaxy, fruity.
All Passionfruit and flowers.
Bouquet in my glass.


----------



## husky (20/12/11)

manticle said:


> *You're sacked. I want my 100 mL.



Sorry mate, I just used all the bottles I got at the last case swap as they were all random bottles, didn't even check their volumes. Next swap ill bring you a 1.5L  
Thanks for the feedback,


----------



## [email protected] (20/12/11)

10. Husky - APA 

Pours golden orange, pretty clear, a bit of haze.
Moderate head that dissipates after a while.

I get low to moderate hop aroma that does not persist,floral and citrus with some malt sweetness.

No overwhelming hop flavour, but its definitely there, along with clean bready
malt flavours, subtle supporting bitterness. Very clean beer, well brewed.

On the lower side of medium body, lowish level of carbonation, a very well
balanced beer for me, not as polished, but easy drinking just like the real SNPA.

Cheers


----------



## Charst (20/12/11)

Husky APA- Pint Glass,

Only chilled for about 45 mins and spat at me when i opened it. I think if id chilled it longer the carbonation wouldn't have rushed out so much though. nice amber colour, rocky head and lacing on glass. Nice subtle hop smell not overpowering. Nice Hop flavour with malt balance. More Sierra Nevada than LCPA in hop to malt flavour ratio. Thought i got a touch of alcohol in the finish (but far more subtle than my own share beer!) Very sessionable. could drink many pints of.

cheers


----------



## Charst (20/12/11)

Razz Bo Bils: Plastic Cup, back of car driving over west gate. Sunset, Romantic  
First beer of my swaps and thought it was great. nice malty/malty sweet flavour. lacked a little hop aroma for me and a bit richer than other bo pils I've had commercially but overall I thought it was a delicious beer. That amount of richness would mean a 2-3 pint max for me. Cheers


----------



## razz (20/12/11)

Geez Charst, I usually wait until I get home, lol. Thanks for the comments, if your ever down this way I've got plenty more. The original batch weighed in at 6% ABV.


----------



## Charst (20/12/11)

razz said:


> Geez Charst, I usually wait until I get home, lol. Thanks for the comments, if your ever down this way I've got plenty more. The original batch weighed in at 6% ABV.




have family in bittern so watch out!


----------



## Siborg (20/12/11)

*Fents - English Pale Ale*
Looked nice, smelt nice, tasted nice, went down a treat!

Got lovely sweet biscuity aromas from the malt. A decent hop bitterness that lingered long enough to keep the malt from being too sickly, but not too long that it was IPA-like. I'd say slightly balanced towards the bitter-side, but that up-front malt character.... mmmm. I want another!


----------



## Charst (21/12/11)

Wolfman Smurto Golden Ale.

Top Recipe on the forum so was keen a to try and didn't disappoint. Haven't had JS Golden ale in a while so i took the beer straight to my Mate who loves the stuff and he was impressed by how close it was, Gave me the "Stop brewing weird sh*t like Black IPA's and make some of this" eyes.
Bit fuller and richer than the golden ale I've had but thats what made it good. Nice subtle balanced. Good session beer. Cheers


----------



## Wolfy (22/12/11)

*15 - Fents - English APA*
An APA from the UK?
Whatever, it is, tastes good.
Nice smooth malty.


----------



## [email protected] (22/12/11)

4. Fourstar - Pale Ale

Pours golden amber, quite clear with a touch of haze. 
Thick mousse like head that hangs around for most of the glass.

Big aroma, grapefruit, stone fruit and a bit of pine.

Pine / grapefruit flavour upfront followed quickly by an assertive and pine bitterness that lingers for a while.
Leaves me with stone fruit and sweet biscuit flavours, after all this it finishes quite clean and leaves me wanting a bit more.
Interesting and complex pale ale , but everything seems to flow very easily.

A touch above medium body and low carbonation. 

Very tasty beer :icon_drool2: , i think i will give this a crack next PA i make, il have to sub the Riwaka for something else though.

Thanks


----------



## Charst (22/12/11)

Siborg APA. Freshly Bicarbed Pint glass. 

Nice hop aroma, but the malt sweet nose comes though after a few sniffs,
low carb, not a bad thing at all, but i had to pour a little more angle to get a head. just not was i used too.
Slight haze. Nice lacing on my glass. 
Initially Hop flavour, the galaxy passionfruit but without too much of resony character that can come with galaxy.
the more i drink the more the malt flavours come through. 
Nice to have an APA thats not all Hop punch and no backbone. 
A touch more carb or bitterness could be nice but not much its pretty bloody good.
cheers


----------



## razz (22/12/11)

Siborg APA. 
No point in saying it all again. I wholeheartedly agree with Wolfy and Charst, nice ale Si. Well done. :beerbang:


----------



## [email protected] (22/12/11)

Aye Charst when is your RTD?


----------



## Charst (22/12/11)

Preface: I sprayed myself down with RID about half hour ago as I'm in the veggie patch winding down. perceptions probably effected. (who am i kidding my pallet is a blunt as a well worn spoon)

Yob: Slaughterhouse APA.
Light Golden Colour, slight haze. Amazing Lace. Every Sip has left a ring. much like a pot of VB dare i say it (the only real positive of VB). 
Lacking a little definition in regards to hop malt character. nothing sicks out as a flaw but nothing poking out to say oh i can taste this.
The body and character as APA's go needs a big hit of finishing hops then id say its more towards the LCPA type of APA. 
Still a decent beer and very drinkable, sessionable ale. Wish I had another as i'd give a glass straight to my old man.


----------



## Charst (22/12/11)

Don Mateo: Style Unknown.

Just pouring it I can smell banana, quite cloudy. Assuming Hefeweizen.

Lacing the glass, rocky head remains, gassy initially though, big bubbles, touch over carbed.

Can smell and taste sweet Bready banana. Subtle Euro Hop (no idea what).

Maybe could finish a touch dryer but if i brewed it id be pretty happy.


----------



## Yob (22/12/11)

Charst said:


> Preface: I sprayed myself down with RID about half hour ago as I'm in the veggie patch winding down. perceptions probably effected. (who am i kidding my pallet is a blunt as a well worn spoon)
> 
> Yob: Slaughterhouse APA.
> Light Golden Colour, slight haze. Amazing Lace. Every Sip has left a ring. much like a pot of VB dare i say it (the only real positive of VB).
> ...




:blink:  B) 

shit... wasnt expecting that... RTD was mid jan!!

Cheers mate


----------



## Charst (22/12/11)

Beer4U said:


> Aye Charst when is your RTD?




Ready to go now mate, watch out for the finish though. better as it gets warmer I get more chocolate and less plastic.


----------



## Charst (22/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> :blink:  B)
> 
> shit... wasnt expecting that... RTD was mid jan!!
> 
> Cheers mate




Didn't know that, its carbed certainly. didn't taste green like when i taste my own beer too early.

Edit: I had your beer after Siborgs, then sprayed RID. Now resmelling your bottle after drinking some of Don Mateo's Hef. Your beers hops come straight through. Not overpowering but definitely there.


----------



## Wolfy (22/12/11)

*3 - Wolfman - Dr S Golden ale*
Famous Golden Ale.
Lovely colour, hops are strong.
So that's the hype.


----------



## razz (22/12/11)

Fourstar's APA.
Bright, heady, piney, sweet, malty, smooth, bitter, nice mouth feel. :beer:


----------



## Fourstar (22/12/11)

razz said:


> Fourstar's APA.
> Bright, heady, piney, sweet, malty, smooth, bitter, nice mouth feel.



Cheers razz, glad you enjoyed! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (22/12/11)

razz said:


> Fourstar's APA.
> Bright, heady, piney, sweet, malty, smooth, bitter, nice mouth feel. :beer:



*ECHO..* *ECh*o.. echo..

:icon_cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (25/12/11)

3 Wolfman-Dr S Golden ale

Pours hazy golden/amber with dense white head that very slowey dissapates
into a thin veil. 
Pleasant low to moderate hop aroma, red grapefruit with hints of peach.

Citrus straight up, flavour is then dominated by bitterness
which coated my mouth, lingers slightly, some more fruity flavours
and bready malts.
I am getting a slight alcohol warming coupled with a bit of astringency in the finish / aftertaste?
There is a good chance this could just be me, i have had a sore mouth of
late and i dont think its quite right yet? So anyone who thinks
i am full of shit, out of interest feel free to correct me please.

Somewhere just above moderate carbonation and a fairly light body.

Cheers


----------



## Fents (26/12/11)

# 16 Mantarays English

Nice beer mate! malty with good earthy hops!


----------



## Wolfy (29/12/11)

*18 - Don Mateo - Weizen*
Pale straw and cloudy
A bit overcarbonated
Tart, effervescent


----------



## Wolfy (2/1/12)

*23 - Adolfo - IPA* 
Pours malty-tan
No overwhelming hops here
Earthy-herbal hops


----------



## Wolfy (3/1/12)

*16 - Manticle - English IPA*
A tasty UK ale.
Nice body and hoppyness.
High ABV makes you tipsy.


----------



## [email protected] (3/1/12)

Just a warning for everyone else.
Anyone had 17. Vitalstatistix - saison? 
Just went to move some beers into the fridge, from the dead storage freezer(hangs around 20 - 22degrees)
The saison looks like she is about to blow, cap is bulging and the bottom is all swollen out wont stand up of its own accord.
Hopefully she holds up in the fridge i am looking forward to trying it!


----------



## razz (4/1/12)

Beer4U said:


> Just a warning for everyone else.
> Anyone had 17. Vitalstatistix - saison?
> Just went to move some beers into the fridge, from the dead storage freezer(hangs around 20 - 22degrees)
> The saison looks like she is about to blow, cap is bulging and the bottom is all swollen out wont stand up of its own accord.
> Hopefully she holds up in the fridge i am looking forward to trying it!


I'll add my tasting notes.....in about an hour :lol:


----------



## Siborg (4/1/12)

Beer4U said:


> Just a warning for everyone else.
> Anyone had 17. Vitalstatistix - saison?
> Just went to move some beers into the fridge, from the dead storage freezer(hangs around 20 - 22degrees)
> The saison looks like she is about to blow, cap is bulging and the bottom is all swollen out wont stand up of its own accord.
> Hopefully she holds up in the fridge i am looking forward to trying it!


Just went and checked on mine... Same thing except it is able to stand up, albeit a little wobbly.


----------



## razz (4/1/12)

17. Vitalstatistix Saison.
Well, I must say I've not enjoyed a french/belgian? as much as this one. I got a good whack of alcohol as well. I usually don't like yeasty type ales but this one was balanced out nicely along with firm bitterness, malty sweetness and plenty of fruit. The Sorachi Ace may have contributed to the flavour and aroma but I'm not familiar with that hop. I gather by the fermentation profile that the esters were kept in check, and that it should read 20 degrees not 2 degrees. First time I've been interested in brewing something like this, well done. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (4/1/12)

i think i might check on mine and if swolen as much as noted, vent some co2 from it before chilling.


----------



## Wolfy (5/1/12)

Beer4U said:


> The saison looks like she is about to blow, cap is bulging and the bottom is all swollen out wont stand up of its own accord.


Mine was the same, cracked the cap and put it in the fridge, will try it tomorrow night.

Bottle labeled 'B', pretty sure it's Charst's and while un-named I assume it's a Black IPA so ..
*5 - Charst -Black IPA*
Hops hops and more hops!
Well balanced dark malt backbone.
Very enjoyable.


----------



## manticle (5/1/12)

Came back from holiday to find two blown up bottles in my shed. One was a cider bottle (rest seem fine and I tried one last night - way low carb so I'm not sure what happened - my first since my kit days).

The other was in the swap box. Whose bottle had SW on the top (cap in the bottom of the box was labelled thus so I assume this was the beer)? No label, looked like a thinner type of longneck (CUB/XXXX style).

Whoever it is, I have no review as all I got from the beer was a million shards of glass. I'd suggest others wrap their glass bottles tightly in Glad wrap for safety.


----------



## [email protected] (5/1/12)

manticle said:


> Came back from holiday to find two blown up bottles in my shed. One was a cider bottle (rest seem fine and I tried one last night - way low carb so I'm not sure what happened - my first since my kit days).
> 
> The other was in the swap box. Whose bottle had SW on the top (cap in the bottom of the box was labelled thus so I assume this was the beer)? No label, looked like a thinner type of longneck (CUB/XXXX style).
> 
> Whoever it is, I have no review as all I got from the beer was a million shards of glass. I'd suggest others wrap their glass bottles tightly in Glad wrap for safety.



Just finished maneuvering the rest of the swaps into the fridge, the only one i have encountered so far with letters was charst with the " B " on it, maybe you picked up a random that was kicking around that night? there were plenty...


----------



## manticle (6/1/12)

14: beer4U: ESB

Pours clear amber, thick, tight white head that slolwy dissipates. Some remains, light lacing.
Aroma of fruit spice, a touch of carob (earthy fuggles hops maybe?).

Low carb, medium body.

Initial sweet flavour, hint of caramel and fruit spice, some raisin, slightly dry minerally finish, hint of lingering bitterness.

A nice rich and complex UK bitter. Any criticism would be based purely on personal taste rather than picking out actual faults. Cheers


----------



## manticle (7/1/12)

Beer4U said:


> Just finished maneuvering the rest of the swaps into the fridge, the only one i have encountered so far with letters was charst with the " B " on it, maybe you picked up a random that was kicking around that night? there were plenty...



Cracking grain for today's brew, I noticed a 23 cap nearby. The exploding bottle really shattered with bits of glass about the shed floor and there is no 23 in my crate. All other beers either drunk or accounted for.

Caution might be handy with this beer.


----------



## [email protected] (7/1/12)

manticle said:


> 14: beer4U: ESB
> 
> Pours clear amber, thick, tight white head that slolwy dissipates. Some remains, light lacing.
> Aroma of fruit spice, a touch of carob (earthy fuggles hops maybe?).
> ...



Thanks for the feedback :icon_cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (7/1/12)

manticle said:


> Cracking grain for today's brew, I noticed a 23 cap nearby. The exploding bottle really shattered with bits of glass about the shed floor and there is no 23 in my crate. All other beers either drunk or accounted for.
> 
> Caution might be handy with this beer.



Thats scary, when i was moving everything to the fridge i held 23 up to light cause it looked nice and clear :blink:


----------



## Fourstar (7/1/12)

manticle said:


> Cracking grain for today's brew, I noticed a 23 cap nearby. The exploding bottle really shattered with bits of glass about the shed floor and there is no 23 in my crate. All other beers either drunk or accounted for.
> Caution might be handy with this beer.





Beer4U said:


> Thats scary, when i was moving everything to the fridge i held 23 up to light cause it looked nice and clear :blink:




Looks like its a one off explosion (unless it wasnt bulk primed) due to a dicky bottle i suspect. Sipping it now, quite tasty!

I cracked Vitalstatistix Saison but had the same results as razz upon pouring so ive left it uncapped in the frige until i finish this bad boy.

Adolfo, thanks for the beer, its delicious!


----------



## razz (7/1/12)

iamozziyob said:


> :blink:  B)
> 
> shit... wasnt expecting that... RTD was mid jan!!
> 
> Cheers mate


near enough to mid January for me Yob!

Slaughterhouse APA.
I love the sound of opening a well carbed bottle, a nice firm pffffft. Low hop aroma. Pours great into a headmaster schooner, nice colour and a slight haze, good lace. Lovely soft mouthfeel leads into mild hop flavour and bitterness. Not much malt in support but I think it's a nice ale, a good one to have a session on. I'll have to check the other thread for the recipe. Thanks yob. :drinks:


----------



## Yob (7/1/12)

_VERY_ glad to hear it, I was worried about this one... I felt that (at the time) my AG's were not good enough to swap and this was my only backup.. 

Cough.. Kits and bits man... Hops were Hallertau Citra and Galaxy from memory without checking the notes..

I do however promise that the next one I swap will be AG and a marked improvement on all those already supped in the last 2 swaps... a few recent tastings have widened my eyes and there is *no going back now*.. :icon_drunk: 

is it time to retire that can opener? No need to respond to that!!  

:icon_offtopic: I thought Id sneak in another brew tonight, mashed in and then realised I dont have a spare cube.. :unsure: ... Im rapidly washing some yeast as I figure I can ditch the contents into an empty FV and pitch the yeast after I finish with this brew... whoops... going to be a long evening!!

Again, thanks for the comments


----------



## adolfofdez (9/1/12)

manticle said:


> Cracking grain for today's brew, I noticed a 23 cap nearby. The exploding bottle really shattered with bits of glass about the shed floor and there is no 23 in my crate. All other beers either drunk or accounted for.
> 
> Caution might be handy with this beer.




Back from holidays. Great beer and hop farms in New Zealand! 
Sorry to hear that Manticle, I kept a few for myself and I have had no issues so far. Lets hope is a one off case.


----------



## brendo (9/1/12)

Cracked Vitalstatstix's Saison last night (#17) and once I finally managed to correct the head to beer ratio it was a rather tasty drop indeed. The Sorachi Ace hops gave a nice citrus tang to the spicey hop notes... most enjoyable.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## [email protected] (9/1/12)

15. Fents - English APA

Clear deep amber, pours with a moderate off white head, good retention.

Very appealing and complex aroma that lasts , floral, sweet spiced fruits, marmalade and toffee.

Taste, more sweet spiced fruits, caramal biscuit, warm toast, smooth and creamy bitterness that lingers slightly.
Finishes dry , medium body , low carb, quite easy drinking for such a flavoursome beer.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (10/1/12)

13 - Bullsneck - APA





Stirling effort

Pours with a large bubble head which settles and laces dreamily, dark amber and very nice on the nose, finishes slightly sweet for my taste but I suspect thats just my preference for a drier beer.

The nose is also well pleased with this beer and I find myself being very happy there is another one in the cellar but dissapointed Ive not got it in the fridge already... Will have to look up the recipe for sure. 

I find this to be a very well ballenced beer and an absolute pleasure to drink... shit the galss has almost gone

:beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 

4 Headbanging Bogans out of a moshpit (5)

an effing nice beer

Yob


----------



## bullsneck (10/1/12)

Glad you liked it. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Wolfy (11/1/12)

*17 - Vitalstatistix - Saison*
Overcarbonated.
Tart with spicy, tangyness. 
Alcoholy taste too.


----------



## Wolfman (11/1/12)

Finished all my swap beers lastnight. Not a bad beer amougest them. looking forward to the next swap guys.


----------



## manticle (11/1/12)

#3: Wolfman: Golden ale

Pours clear golden, tight white head, good retention.

Aroma of amarillo hops, slight malt.

Mouthfeel, body and carb all moderate.

Flavour of malt and a hit of amarillo with some bitterness mixed with astringency.

Really nice beer but would be better without the astringency. Differs from the bitter as I can feel it at the front of my tongue like a cup of tea that's been steeped too strong and too long.

Close to spot on without this and still a great drop.


----------



## [email protected] (11/1/12)

16. Manticle - English IPA

Rich gold colour, pours with thick white head that slowly dissipates, great retention.

Lovely delicate aroma that persists, sweet grass, herbal, hints of marmalade and rich 
toffee.

Plenty of malt upfront, rich biscuit and toffee, plenty of hop flavour to back it up
more delicate sweet herbal/ slightly earthy.
Prominent cleansing bitterness that lingers, clean finish, great aftertaste / complex.

A quintessential example of an English IPA

Thanks


----------



## Yob (11/1/12)

1. Wolfy - Munich Dunkel 

I preface this by saying, I know shite all about this style and dont think Ive ever drank one before..





Low carbonation, struggles to hold a head even in an etched Harp glass..

I do however love the ballence.. Im not sure how to describe this beer... hints of coffee? but liking it the more I get through the Pint

:super: :super: :super: :icon_cheers: 

3.5 Bogans out of the mosh pit

Cheers Wolfy

ed: I hit the wrong button... add reply is NOT upload picture.. lol


----------



## [email protected] (11/1/12)

iamozziyob said:


> 1. Wolfy - Munich Dunkel
> 
> I preface this by saying, I know shite all about this style and dont think Ive ever drank one before..



AN den? no an den?


----------



## Yob (11/1/12)

Beer4U said:


> AN den? no an den?



:lol:


----------



## Wolfy (11/1/12)

iamozziyob said:


> I preface this by saying, I know shite all about this style and dont think Ive ever drank one before..
> 
> Low carbonation, struggles to hold a head even in an etched Harp glass..


Lets kick off your education with the fact that Munich is in Germany where they drink beer out of steins - not some pansy Guinness-esque glasses from Ireland. 







... but you're right, I think I need to retire my very un-scientific plastic sugar-measuring spoon, the carbonation could be upped a bit.


----------



## manticle (11/1/12)

Thanks Beer4U

#13: Bullsneck: APA

Pours clear golden, big tight white head, much like a Scottish virgin meringue might give after visiting the dentist. 

Head retained with lacing. Maybe that's the lingerie she left behind?

Aroma of sweet malt with a hint of fruity hops.

Carb moderate, mouthfeel and body also moderate. I'm really enjoying this spate of not overly fizzed beers.

Lingering bitterness, some fruit, some sweet malt. Good balance. Slight pineyness from something hoppy. Hint of alcohol in the finish.

Definitely my kind of APA with a decent malt backbone to balance the bitterness. You could move up with both to make a more AIPA type thing if desired - the base recipe is there to be tweaked to give a few styles/substyles.

Really tasty, worth a repeat. If you put galaxy in there, I now have tasted beer with galaxy that I don't reject on account of its galxy-ness.


----------



## manticle (12/1/12)

Siborg said:


> Mine should have an 8 on it, but it may look like a B with my dodgy handwriting. They are in glass bottles exactly like these ones:




I got a bottle like that with nothing on the lid. Will check and see if I have a number 8 but otherwise I'm drinking yours now.

Here's what I wrote

Pours clear golden, tight white head, some lacing.


Aroma of sweet malt and fruity hops. 
Mouthfeel moderate, carb low body medium/full. 

Flavour of bready, toasty malt with some fruit from the hops, some toffee, light lingering bitterness. 

Really tasty satisfying beer. Cant fault it. Cheers


----------



## Yob (12/1/12)

12. Brendo. US Red

Shattered glass... damn


----------



## Wolfy (12/1/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Shattered glass... damn


That's what my beer-crate looked like ... right before I cut my finger open. 

*24 - iamozziyob - APA*
Very nice hoppyness.
Fruity, balanced, refreshing.
A cool sticker too.


----------



## manticle (13/1/12)

Wrapped my red ale in plastic. Hope I don't get a second bottle bomb. Would make me think the rook was right.


----------



## brendo (13/1/12)

iamozziyob said:


> 12. Brendo. US Red
> 
> Shattered glass... damn
> 
> View attachment 51610



Sorry mate... most likely an individual bottle issue, it was certainly well and truly done and conservatively carbonated. I have a number of left over ones at home, so more than happy to supply you a replacement.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## [email protected] (13/1/12)

5. Charst 

Deep brown with amber/brown highlights around the edge - looks clear.
Massive thick mousse like head that stayed for the duration.

Big fruity aroma, melon, passion fruit, citrus with hints if roast in the background.

Fruity hops upfront are very quickly dominated by coffee and roast, moderate bitterness that
lingers into a somewhat dry, roasty/chocolaty and fruity finish.
i am burping hops, somewhere around moderate carbonation and middle of the road in mouthfeel.

A very rich and fruity dark ale, the choc/roast and fruity hops flavours is interesting.

You said earlier in the thread to watch out for the plastic aftertaste if its too cool, it does get better as it warms.
I do get hints of acrid, maybe astringent flavour, hints of alcohols, going straight to the insanasmembranous.

Still very enjoyable , Cheers


----------



## husky (13/1/12)

18 - Don Mate0 - Weizen
Going down well as I watch the aussies batter the indians. Bit overcarbed, but after settling in the fridge im enjoying! Thanks


----------



## Yob (13/1/12)

brendo said:


> Sorry mate... most likely an individual bottle issue, it was certainly well and truly done and conservatively carbonated. I have a number of left over ones at home, so more than happy to supply you a replacement.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brendo



Nay Bother.. Dont make a special trip mate, I havnt looked but may well have another as there were leftovers on the day, I'll have a look later and PM but I suspect there will be another one floating about.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## husky (13/1/12)

17 - Vitalstatistix - Saison
A bit overcarbed(plastic cap was bulging!) Nice and to my liking(except the carbonation level), Thanks


----------



## husky (13/1/12)

1 - Wolfy - Munich Dunkel
Drinking at room temp, I get a nice malty backbone and subtly bitterness. One of my favourites so far. Yum


----------



## husky (13/1/12)

3 - Wolfman - DSGA
Not as smooth as I would expect and quite a bit different to the DSGA attempt I had as my first AG, but quite enjoyable. Has a bit of what I would describe as a 'twang' type aftertaste that I used to get when doing extracts (sorry thats all I can relate the taste to). Not a bad drop but would be great without the 'twang' aftertaste. Great clarity and head with a subtle amarillo aroma.


----------



## Charst (13/1/12)

Thanks for the review, Im assuming the astringency is a plastic bit of tubing from the hardware store I've now fked off. heres hoping



Beer4U said:


> 5. Charst
> 
> Deep brown with amber/brown highlights around the edge - looks clear.
> Massive thick mousse like head that stayed for the duration.
> ...


----------



## Wolfy (14/1/12)

*12 - Brendo - US Red*
A tad overcarbed.
Love the hoppy maltyness.
A nice beer, thank you.


----------



## manticle (15/1/12)

#18: Don Mateo: weizen

Gushes out the top with a massive fizz when I open it.

Pours cloudy, white meringue head. Managed to get a bit into a paulaner stein and a bit into a holgate pint glass - both with loads of head that rapidly reduces.

Aroma slightly lemony.

Flavour is bready, quite nice and finishes slightly sweet. Not much banana or clove. Despite the gushing, the carb isn't crazy high.


----------



## Wolfy (15/1/12)

*13 - bullsneck - American Pale Ale*
Has great aroma
Enjoying the hops in this
Just a bit more body


----------



## bullsneck (16/1/12)

Vitalstatistix,

I had your Saison. I think it would be a ripper if the carbonation issues were resolved. Also I noticed it cleared to brilliant clarity upon warming so a slight chill haze thing going on there methinks. I enjoyed it more as it got less fizzy and warmer.


----------



## Yob (16/1/12)

Ive been slowly degassing one of these, due to fridge it tomoz, I just give it a small twist every time I go into the garage... gotta work dunnit? :unsure:


----------



## [email protected] (17/1/12)

17. Vitalstatistix - saison

Orange gold colour, very hazey, but gains some clarity once settled down and warming.

Beautiful aroma, spices, leathery and woody.

Rich bready malt upfront, quickly followed by some zesty and floral hops
mingling with the spicy yeast phenolics.
Starts to warm up mid palate and finishes with a smooth warming sensation
not unpleasant, seems to be fairly well integrated.

The high carbonation definitely helps the drinability, low to moderate mouth feel.
I actually would not mind this beer as a winter warmer, a little too hot for me today
but still very enjoyable, lovely complex flavour in the aftertaste that leave me wanting more.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (17/1/12)

#17: Vitalstatistix: Sorachi Saison

You gave me two of these. This is the second. Normally I don't chill my beers but this was chilled to knock out some carb (obviously in conjunction with releasing the top a few times after chilling) and being such a revoltingly hot day, I decided to leave it cold.

Other one was drunk warmer.

Pours with a tight white head, lots of head. Hazy straw/yellow Aroma mainly of sweet malt, some lemon.

Carb level is moderate after the gas release. Body and mouthfeel moderate.

Flavour of lemon mint, mild bitterness, dry finish. Some sherbert tingles and flavour. The sorachi works well in this. Did you get the idea from the feral wit? There's a very faint finish of something fetid like damp grass but it's not overpowering (sounds more unpleasant than it is) which I picked up in both bottles and I think it may be related to the hop but I'm not familiar enough with sorachi to know.

Nice twist on a theme and unlike beer4U, I think this is totally appropriate for this stinky, hot windy crap I'd hoped to avoid by spending too weeks in Tassie.


----------



## Fents (17/1/12)

#17: Vitalstatistix: Sorachi Saison

havnt tried many saisons...shelterd i know

ended up loving this. its a hot night and this was some good beer! overcarbed yea but just deal with it.


----------



## bullsneck (19/1/12)

# B - Charst's Black IPA

Man, big beer. Was like a meal. A black, hoppy, tasty beer meal. The only thing I thought was off was the carbonation - a little too high but that may be a personal preference. Nothing that a little patience and swirling didn't fix.

The best home brewed IPA I've had, though!

Cheers.


----------



## Charst (19/1/12)

"The best home brewed IPA I've had, though!" 

question: how many have you had?  

cheers glad you enjoyed it





bullsneck said:


> # B - Charst's Black IPA
> 
> Man, big beer. Was like a meal. A black, hoppy, tasty beer meal. The only thing I thought was off was the carbonation - a little too high but that may be a personal preference. Nothing that a little patience and swirling didn't fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fourstar (21/1/12)

*24. iamozziyob - APA*

one sentence to wrap it up. The best beer of the swap i have had so far.

putting it simply, great malt/hop balance. resinous, pine, grapefruit and soft doughy sweet malt.perfect carbonation nad great moderate to light body. a good thirst quencher.Improvement areas? not much, maybe clarity is a little hazy but thats about it.

Great work bud!


----------



## Yob (21/1/12)

have you only drank 1 :lol: 

Cheers mate


----------



## manticle (21/1/12)

#24: iamozziyobale ale

Pours very clear golden, tight white head, good retention.
Aroma of US type hops, fruit, sweet malt.

Mouthfeel medium/full, carb low.

Flavour of fruit, bit of caramel, bitterness and sweetness match, not overly sweet on the finish, some lingering bitterness.

I've been sampling Yob's beers for a while and I have to say he's blurred the obvious line between kit and grain for me. A nicely balanced beer, good finishing bitterness.


----------



## manticle (21/1/12)

#B: Charst: Black IPA

Pours as clear as an almost black beer ever will. Tight white head, slow dissipation.

Aroma of malt, light fruity hops. Slight roast and the garlic from my hands.

Mouthfeel and body light, carb low/moderate.

Flavour of coffee and fruit. Lingering bitterness, fairly dry finish.

Kind of nice that a black IPA doesn't taste like a normal IPA (but is curiously dark). The bit of coffee/roast, while maybe not pulling the style gods off, makes a point for the dark malts besides contemporary art.

Carb could probably be higher but it doesn't trouble me as a non fizzy lover. Fruit, roast and bitter balance is good. Worth a revisit. No major faults to my palate, enjoyable beer.


----------



## manticle (22/1/12)

Obviously I'm now the only one drinking these.

#12: Brendo: US Red.

Obviously unhappy about being in te bottle, most of it climbed up and out when I opened it. Consequently I can't reall comment on the likely clarity but my glass is pretty hazy.

Big head that disappeared very quickly to nothing.

Nice hop aroma- citrus and pine with a dslight woodiness. Background of nutty malt.
Carb surprisingly low - must have all jumped out at me at the beginning.

Flavour is as aroma - nutty, piney with a hint of citrus, lingering but smooth bitterness, hint of sweet.

Beautiful tasting beer. Presentation 0 but beer flavour itself can't be faulted. Really tasty.

Cheers


----------



## Siborg (22/1/12)

manticle said:


> Obviously I'm now the only one drinking these.


I'm still drinking. just cracked Razz's bo pils. notes to come


----------



## Siborg (22/1/12)

*9. Razz - Bo Pils*

I get a really grainy pils aroma from this. Like shoving your face in a bag of pilsner malt! I get a little bit of corn, but I link it more with the pilsner malt character, as opposed to that really strong cooked corn/vegetal character you get from DMS.

Poured a moderate white head, which falls quickly. nice straw/yellow colour with a little haze. 

Flavour is good. Good balance between bitterness and sweetness, although it finishes a touch cloying. Fair amount of body in this one too. Nice amount of carb (not too high, but appropriate). 

Nice beer, Razz. I can't find any faults. Thanks

I have put the rest in the fridge. Lets see how many more I can crack out tonight. There have been a few I have been looking forward to trying.


----------



## [email protected] (22/1/12)

13. bullsneck - American Pale Ale

Deep Gold, very persistent tight white head, most lacing i have seen in a long time.

Gentle fruity and citrus aroma, some sweet caramel malt.

Hops straight up followed by prominent bitterness that lingers slightly,sliding into a sweet rich crusty maltiness.
Maybe just a touch of alcohol detectable in the finish only noticeable after half the bottle has been consumed,
prob is just be me, anyway its not at all unpleasant.

Medium body and carbonation, all well balanced, very nice beer, really like the citra
cascade combo.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (22/1/12)

Siborg said:


> *9. Razz - Bo Pils*
> 
> I get a really grainy pils aroma from this. Like shoving your face in a bag of pilsner malt! I get a little bit of corn, but I link it more with the pilsner malt character, as opposed to that really strong cooked corn/vegetal character you get from DMS.



Just been reading (in my current favourite book: the principles of brewing science) that certain maillard reactions can lend a sweet corn character rather than the DMS cooked/creamed corn/sulfury/overcooked veg type thing. Rather than being driven off in a longer boil like DMS they may be actively encouraged by this.

I don't find the character unpleasant.


----------



## Siborg (22/1/12)

manticle said:


> I don't find the character unpleasant.


Neither do I. Although, I have tasted a tainted beer with massive amounts of DMS and that, I do find unpleasant. Razz's beer was definitely not unpleasant


----------



## razz (22/1/12)

Thanks gang. Manticle, I still have Brendo's red ale in the fridge ( standing in a very large plastic jug)


----------



## Siborg (22/1/12)

*4. Fourstar - APA*
loads of nice toasty, malty goodness in the nose. Getting fruity/floral hop aromas along with the sweet malt.

pale copper colour, off white head that holds its own. So far, so good.

First sip: low carbonation. More toasty notes. I get this really nice malt back bone that is perfectly balanced by the bitterness. Hop flavour is more spicy/piney than I would have expected. I was expecting fruity hops going by the aroma. 

Probably could have done with a touch more carb. Other than that, this is my kind of beer. I love them more bitter than this, however this level of bittering works well with the malt profile which is just fantastic. The hops and malt are working together so well in the flavour.

The best so far. Thanks, fourstar!


----------



## Siborg (22/1/12)

*B - Charst - Black IPA*

Some ruby highlights when held up to the light. Decent tan head that quickly jumps up if you get careless and pour too fast. 

Heaps of fruit and citruis in the aroma. I get some sweet malt as well

Flavor-wise I'm getting heaps of hops. Fruit, especially the citrus type, is the main flavour here. I'm also getting a bit of that dusty roastiness coming through. Bitterness is not over the top, but noticable. Carb is moderate, body is full. 

Well crafted, Charst! Thanks.


----------



## razz (22/1/12)

manticle said:


> Obviously I'm now the only one drinking these.
> 
> #12: Brendo: US Red.
> 
> ...


I just thought I'd fill in the blanks on Manticles experience, if I may?
Mine attempted to escape also but it was slowly decanted into a jug. I had to leave a good 25mm+ in the bottle as the over carbonation stirred up the sediment.
Poured very clear and overcarbed but leave it for 5 minutes in the glass and it looks the goods. Great clarity, beautiful dark ruby colour.
Manticle has captured the flavour/aroma but I must comment on how creamy smooth this ale is, a pleasure to drink. I haven't checked the recipe thread yet but this is a must do.
Another great beer in probably the best case swap I've participated in to date. 
Well done Brendo!


----------



## brendo (23/1/12)

razz said:


> I just thought I'd fill in the blanks on Manticles experience, if I may?
> Mine attempted to escape also but it was slowly decanted into a jug. I had to leave a good 25mm+ in the bottle as the over carbonation stirred up the sediment.
> Poured very clear and overcarbed but leave it for 5 minutes in the glass and it looks the goods. Great clarity, beautiful dark ruby colour.
> Manticle has captured the flavour/aroma but I must comment on how creamy smooth this ale is, a pleasure to drink. I haven't checked the recipe thread yet but this is a must do.
> ...



Thanks Razz and Manticle - glad you both liked the beer, despite the carbing issues  

The recipe is in the thread, but essentially it is the grainbill I use for my Irish Red but with US hops and yeast. The Irish variation is really creamy too and it is one of my fav recipes.

Gotta get some of these beers into the fridge and get cracking on them.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## manticle (23/1/12)

#1: Wolfy: Munich Dunkel

Pours very clear brown, off white head that slowly dissipates, low retention.

Aroma of carob, toast, caramel.

Low carb (fine for my preference but in line with a UK).

Mouthfeel moderate.

Flavour of caramel, carob, light choc. Finishes sweet.

Nice enjoyable beer. Could probably finish a touch drier - whether the low carb level is contributing, I'm not sure. Also I get a vague sense of carbonate water..............

I am joking. Cheers for the beer wolfy.

My crate is looking close to empty.


----------



## [email protected] (23/1/12)

18. Don Mateo - Weizen

Cloudy straw colour, very large white mousse head that hangs around, lots of lace.

Delicate aroma, sweet, with hints of spice and lemon.

Slighty grainy malt, peppery spice with hints of lemon, rolls into some brief sweetness
followed by a refreshingly tart finish. Bit of banana in aftertaste.

Low to moderate body and high carbonation.

I have not been a fan of weizen, but for me this is something else, great thrirst quenching and
refreshing beer, i would be interested to see the recipe / yeast strain.

Cheers


----------



## Siborg (23/1/12)

*14. Edit: Beer4U - ESB *
Gold in colour. excellent clarity. decent head, although falls quickly

Lots of sweet caramel notes alongside some soft fruity/floral hops in the aroma. Getting some light toasty notes too.

Body is moderate, plenty of carbonation. Maybe a touch too high. 

Getting plenty of nutty/toasty characters in the malt. Again, some more soft hop flavours. I think the balance is spot on. 

This is a superbly made beer. I can't find any fermentation faults and I am really enjoying this. I deliberately didn't check to see who's this was so as not to bias or preconceive any ideas as to what it was supposed to be. 

Good stuff!

Edit: Thanks Beer4U!


----------



## [email protected] (23/1/12)

Siborg said:


> *14. Edit: Beer4U - ESB *
> Gold in colour. excellent clarity. decent head, although falls quickly
> 
> Lots of sweet caramel notes alongside some soft fruity/floral hops in the aroma. Getting some light toasty notes too.
> ...



Thanks mate appreciate the feedback :icon_cheers:


----------



## brendo (28/1/12)

4. Fourstar APA

Nice work mate, nice and hoppy, clean with some good malt to support it all.


----------



## Siborg (30/1/12)

*13. Bullsneck - APA*
Mate, I'm not going to spend too much time reviewing this, I just want to sit back and enjoy it

What can I say? Plenty of piney/citrus in aroma and flavour. Bitterness is firm, but not over the top. Plenty of bready malt character to round it out. Text book APA, brewed to perfection! Thanks! :kooi:


----------



## [email protected] (31/1/12)

manticle said:


> Cracking grain for today's brew, I noticed a 23 cap nearby. The exploding bottle really shattered with bits of glass about the shed floor and there is no 23 in my crate. All other beers either drunk or accounted for.
> 
> Caution might be handy with this beer.



23. Adolfo - IPA - Sorry mate had to tip it.

Was in the fridge since 5th JAN

Opened to a fairly loud pop , was quickly placed in the sink where it gushed for a good 20 min.

About half the bottle remained, was muddy and quite sour.

looks like you may have some sanitation issues. 

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (1/2/12)

Beer4U said:


> looks like you may have some sanitation issues.



I'd attribute that to bottle cleaning/sanitation, definitely something to do with post-fermentation handling as my one was perfectly fine.


----------



## Siborg (1/2/12)

Fourstar said:


> I'd attribute that to bottle cleaning/sanitation, definitely something to do with post-fermentation handling as my one was perfectly fine.


That's exactly why I love kegging...


----------



## [email protected] (2/2/12)

24. iamozziyob - APA

Clear golden with a slight haze. Persistent finger of tight white head, some lacing.

Moderate fruity aroma, melon / passion fruit and citrus, some malt sweetness.

More fruity hops on the palate, sweet slightly caramel malt, very well balanced by a smooth piney bitterness that goes the distance.
Moderate body and medium carbonation.

Mate this is very well balanced beer, everything is in harmony. I agree with Manticle 100% about you blurring the lines between kit and grain. If you had not told me i would not have picked in million years that you had used a kit as base for this beer, i would like to see any nay sayers pick it in blind tasting as well.
Look forward to trying your AG when you get your methods down pat.

cheers


----------



## Siborg (2/2/12)

Beer4U said:


> 24. iamozziyob - APA
> 
> Clear golden with a slight haze. Persistent finger of tight white head, some lacing.
> 
> ...


I think this one might be next on my list...


----------



## [email protected] (2/2/12)

Siborg said:


> I think this one might be next on my list...



Just poured the last bit from the jug and i am thinking this is quite LCPA ish, better hop flavour / aroma and much better head retention. :drinks:


----------



## brendo (2/2/12)

8. Siborg Galaxy APA

One tasty beer mate - the galaxy flavour and aroma is great, plenty of it but a little more subtle than some galaxy beers I have had. Really nice balance with a firm bitterness. 

Less typing, more drinking!!

Thanks for the beer :drinks: 

Brendo


----------



## Yob (2/2/12)

Beer4U said:


> 24. iamozziyob - APA
> If you had not told me i would not have picked in million years that you had used a kit as base for this beer, i would like to see any nay sayers pick it in blind tasting as well.
> Look forward to trying your AG when you get your methods down pat.



 there are a few people i wont mention who I hope read that mate :lol: 

Looking forward to July... was just thinking today that my next AG I might set aside for July... Quite happy with a few that I have a decent recipe for now... 1 in particular just hits all the right spots for me.

Thanks for the comments mate :icon_drunk: 

:icon_offtopic: where_* is*_ the July one going to be?

Yob


----------



## Fourstar (2/2/12)

iamozziyob said:


> where_* is*_ the July one going to be?




I can confirm it *wont* be at my place. Im moving from a too small of a townhouse in Abbotsford this weekend to a lot larger townhouse in Thornbury but sacrificing a courtyard for a balcony. Such is life i suppose! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (5/2/12)

16. Manticle - English IPA





Its these sorts of beers that have my taste buds wondering if everything theyve held true for years holds any water at all.

Quite a complex beer for my uneducated palete, none-the-less quite moreish.

Pours clear from the fridge, as per the photo. Head drops quickly.

Lots of complex maltiness I cant even begin to describe (biscuity, roasty something something?) but very nicely ballenced with the slight lingering bitterness.

Very nice Beer Manticle, as always.

Yob


----------



## manticle (5/2/12)

Cheers Yob.

No roast but the victory malt will give biscuit and toasty character.


----------



## Yob (5/2/12)

was thinking the other day I might have to one of those beer judging thingy's (courses) so I can learn a bit more about the beers Im tasting these days... and my own of course..

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Siborg (5/2/12)

iamozziyob said:


> was thinking the other day I might have to one of those beer judging thingy's (courses) so I can learn a bit more about the beers Im tasting these days... and my own of course..
> 
> :icon_cheers:


Send AndyD a pm... He's looking to start another group up in a few weeks. I just finished one and I can't recommend it enough. The BJCP exam is a little tough, but you don't necessarily have to sit.


----------



## brendo (7/2/12)

Fents - English Pale Ale

I really enjoyed this one tonight mate, being a little cooler tonight, the clean malty flavours really hit the spot. 

A really well balanced beer with enough bitterness to dry it out and great head retention throughout. 

Another cracking beer - thanks!!

Brendo


----------



## [email protected] (16/2/12)

12. Brendo - US Red

I had no trouble decanting my whole bottle into a jug, a bit overcarbed but settles down 
after 10mins.
Pours into the glass with a big tight, off white head that settles to a finger and persists for the duration, clear deep red / amber.

Moderate citrus and pine on the nose, with nutty caramel malt in the background.

More citrus and resinous pine on the palate, great malt character in this one, more nutty
caramel, very smooth and creamy just above moderate body, balanced very well by assertive bitterness that lingers into
the finish.

Have been looking for something to brew for autumn, will definietly be brewing this one, big malty goodness with a decent hop kick, my kind of beer.


----------



## Yob (18/2/12)

9. Razz. Bo Pills.

Recipe please :icon_drunk: 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## razz (18/2/12)

It's in the recipe thread Yob. The only one you don't have a link to. :lol:


----------



## razz (12/3/12)

Look what I found in the back of the fridge, Manticles IPA No.16
Hops and malt have melded into one so to speak,slight esters on the nose, toffee and alcohol warmth in the mouth. Slight lingering bitterness that is soft but firm. Tastes well shy of 57 IBU, slides down well. 
I've just mowed the lawns and I shouldn't drink this ale so quick, but hey, I might have an early night.
Love ya work Andrew. :beer:


----------



## manticle (12/3/12)

Cheers mate.


----------



## razz (14/3/12)

Wolfy said:


> Lets kick off your education with the fact that Munich is in Germany where they drink beer out of steins - not some pansy Guinness-esque glasses from Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Education fact noted and applied.


Malty sweet flavour that finishes medium to dry, low bitterness. Big malt aroma. Plenty of gas and very clear. Wolfy, I've had this type of ale before somewhere, very similar to something from Plantagenet Brewery from The Causeway in Albury/Wodonga (now gone the way of the Dodo)
:chug:


----------



## Yob (14/3/12)

I sure hope the neighbours appreciated your Sharon stone impersonation

:icon_vomit:


----------



## razz (15/3/12)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (16/4/12)

1. Wolfy - Munich Dunkel

Almost forgot i had this lucky last one stashed at the back of the fridge.

Reasonably clear brown colour, moderate off white head that slowly fades but hangs around.

Really pleasant big sweet malty aroma hints of light toast and caramel.

More sweet slightly toasty malt upon drinking, low carb and medium body, finishes clean with a very rounded subtle bitterness.

A real pleasure to finish up on. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Golani51 (20/9/12)

I am finally getting to drink to drink the 2011 Xmas swap beers. Put them aside and forgot about them. I just had one(no. 18 on the lid) that was in a coopers plastic bottle. A stout. Frigin awesome. I don't know who brewed it but it is the best stout I have had (it aged nicely!). silky. Coffee. Delicious. Perfectly carbonated. Who brewed it?


----------



## Yob (20/9/12)

oddly 18 from HERE says 18. Don Mateo - Weizen - :blink:

ed: schpeelung


----------

